# Teaching slot cars in school...



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I don't remember my classes being this kool.

This is a teachers aid for slot cars. It was made by Bowmar Records, Inc. Written and photographed by Ed Radlauer. I have bought and sold several of the books, wish I would have kept 10! From what I could find out, 10 books were included. The book is copyright 1967.










Here is whats inside:










This is the cassette edition:










I wonder if there is a vinyl record edition?

Here is the filmstrip:










The pictures on the filmstrip are the same as in the book.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man it has been years since I thought about film strips. They were a regular tool at my school in the 60's. Very cool item Marty.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a physics teacher in high school use that package. A few decades later I'm using the same concept to run "Racing to the Future" in KY schools.

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW. Very cool stuff there...

--rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

In Middle School we had an "activity" period twice a week, that was a slot car racing class, Track was a 2 lane door top layout that 20 - 25 kids paired off and raced on, bracket style, double elimination competition, winner moved on, loser went to the losers bracket to fight their way out at the end. 

Grand Prize was a RWB Spirit of 76 Tyco Pro Corvette. I think it took 10 wins or so in the winners bracket plus beating the fastest loser again to claim the prize, We had to turn marshal, and the lap counters were the little in-track, rotary style.

I ran an AFX Porsche Sunoco 510, weight balanced chassis, Aj's handling pan, Super 2 mags, balanced Mean Green arm, with aluminum wheels & Silicone's front & back, I still have that car today, as well as the Prize Tyco Corvette. 

That was a great class, we all had a ton of fun, I will never forget that.

So to all you, that are now teaching the kids today about slots in school, I applaud your efforts & wish you great success. I know how much it meant to me, Thanks for carry on with the Hobby.

Boosted


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The modern equivalent to this would be to use the free iBooks Author tool to create a highly interactive electronic book to explain and illustrate all of the concepts from basic electronics, DC motors, slot car history, slot car racing, etc. I know we have some amazing artists, videographers, technical experts, domain experts, and some good writers on the HobbyTalk Forum so I don't think doing something groundbreaking and amazing using a modern toolset and interactive device like the iPad would be a huge stretch with the right contributors involved. 

http://www.apple.com/ibooks-author/


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, ideas, ideas...
Maybe I should write some of them down.

Thanks for the link Too.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Here is the record version*

Here is the set with a record in it. Too rich for me:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLOT-CAR-RA...200773610978?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ebf0a2de2

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

